# Latest Anti-virus Results !



## anandk (Mar 3, 2007)

The top dog in the tests was G Data Security's AntiVirusKit

_17 anti-virus programs tested against hundreds of thousands of worms, viruses, Trojan horses and other malware. _

The AV Comparatives Web site, which is maintained by Andreas Cleminti from Innsbruck, Austria, posts quarterly results of tests that pit the top anti-virus products against a dynamic list of nearly half a million individual pieces of malware. 

Top dog, according to Cleminti's tests, was 
G Data Security's AntiVirusKit (AVK), which nailed 99.5% of the malicious code. 
Followed By :
AEC's TrustPort AV WS, at 99.4%, 
Avira's AntiVir PE Premium, at 98.9%, 
MicroWorld's eScan Anti-Virus, at 97.9%, 
F-Secure's Anti-Virus, at 97.9%, and 
Kaspersky Labs' AV, which stopped 97.9% of the malware. 

Norton/Mcafee nowhere among the top !! 
Kaspersky rep takes a beating !? 
Microsoft's OneCare takes last place !!

Source
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


----------



## lalam (Mar 3, 2007)

Wans't trend micro internet security included??? Isn't this reputed too?


----------



## anandk (Mar 3, 2007)

AntiVir is a good one. but ignored...
apart from avast and avg, antivir is also a great freeware !
and ya, av comparative IS a reputed site.
just 4 ur info, G Data Security's has a great anti-worm tool too.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 3, 2007)

KAspersky down...!!  
BTW, I suspect my PC has some virus/*ware.. Anyone suggest me a good online scanner..!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 3, 2007)

BIG surprise indeed. I doubt the authencity of the review. 

To Prasad: *BitDefender Free Online Virus Scan*
__________


			
				lalam said:
			
		

> So now my question is if i download the G Data Anti virus and run it alongside trend micro will this two softwre conflict???



Yes. It will affect on PC performance. Never keep two antivirus programs in real-time mode. If u want both, turn off anyone antivirus real-time scanner. Use it for occasional scan of system.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> Source
> *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


This link doesnt work...It shud be SOURCE


----------



## anandk (Mar 3, 2007)

^ thanx.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 3, 2007)

Does Antivir have realtime scan 
Seems to have.. but the site mentions nuthin.

And where is my dear Avast & AVG 

These ppl change places frequently.. we need a unanimous leader 
__________

No freebies here


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm talkin of the freebies. Whose the leader there... and does he have real-time scanning


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2007)

avk sucks in terms of speed since it uses double engines, so the best option now is avira


----------



## Josan (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey wat about Norton ,and Avast ?


----------



## anandk (Mar 4, 2007)

antivir has realtime scanning too, koolbluez.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 4, 2007)

Where is NOD32??


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 4, 2007)

I  already know that Avira is the best ,Only problem is that it is an extreme virus catcher ,some times gives false alarm.
Memory usage
Avira = 40mb<---free,but no spyware scanner in free edition
kav6 = 35mb
ActiveVirusShield(kav 6 engine)=below20mb<------top dog ,with real time virus & spyware scanner
No money can buy AVS becoz its free!!(detection similar to kav)

Above Av's can be terminated in a single click(so nice)


Avast & nod32 hard to terminate the service


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2007)

Does avast(Free edition) scans for spyware,adware etc?


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 4, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> I  already know that Avira is the best ,Only problem is that it is an extreme virus catcher ,some times gives false alarm.



Exactly!! Avira gives plenty of false +ves.

Currently I'm using NOD32 and I'm going to stick with it. Its excellent.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 4, 2007)

What do u guys think abt AOL's active virus shield..Its newest version is powered by kaspersky engine and right now AOL is providing free license..I m using it for past one month,and to my surprise its performing excellent...Ur views on this plz?


----------



## anandk (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Does avast(Free edition) scans for spyware,adware etc?



not really. best to have an independant freeware a/s like adaware, etc.
but yes, its IDS can be considered as a light-weight firewall.

btw thanx 3 of u for the +reps for this thread. *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/smile.gif
and thanx 1 of u for neg repping me for this thread as SPAM ! *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif looks like ur av waznt among the winners !*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/haha.gif


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 5, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> What do u guys think abt AOL's active virus shield..Its newest version is powered by kaspersky engine and right now AOL is providing free license..I m using it for past one month,and to my surprise its performing excellent...Ur views on this plz?



Yes good Av ,very fast & light  weight


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

kasperkey Down whats next?


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 5, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> kasperkey Down whats next?


Who said
kav scored low because  proactive defence of kav 6 is not included in the test .


----------



## kirangp (Mar 5, 2007)

No Zonealarm...I am using zonealarm antivirus & it performs gud enuf but does make the system slow..


----------



## anandk (Mar 5, 2007)

^za uses kav av defns.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing dude  Will Try AOL. Can anyone gives me da link of download ?????


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 6, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
A simple aol antivirus search gave me that... lazy bum.... *www.activevirusshield.com/


----------



## anand.expert (Mar 6, 2007)

By just only installing the best Antivirus it is not all over.There is something which we have to do and configure while Surfing or using our PC.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 6, 2007)

After seeing the result and all thoughts if anyone want to suggest me any AV..what will it be..????

I want to know and use that..as my PC-Cillin in really slowing my PC...


----------



## anandk (Mar 7, 2007)

anand.expert said:
			
		

> By just only installing the best Antivirus it is not all over.There is something which we have to do and configure while Surfing or using our PC.



This


----------



## shyamno (Mar 7, 2007)

Can AOL AV be used in machine where the net activity is too much..i.e..

Simple and straight forward ..can this AV be trusted..How would one compare it with Kaspersky,McAfee,Pc-Cillin..etc


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

better use KAV or NOD32

AOL Active Shield is gud dont know about AV


----------



## shyamno (Mar 7, 2007)

Is Active shield and AV of AOL different..??Can anyone please explain the difference between these two things..???

Is Antivir S/W free application..Will it stand comparable with KAV or NOD32..

Also NOD32 and KAV comparable..or else one leads the other...does both have realtime scanning..??


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

No both are same stuffs

its gud buddy 

for free AV: Avast
Paid: KAV or NOD32

there is not big diff. btw KAV and NOD32 u can go for anyone


----------



## shyamno (Mar 7, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> No both are same stuffs
> 
> its gud buddy
> 
> ...



Someone said that AOL active shield is powered by KAV engine..so it must be comparable with KAV..isn't it..

Will NOD32 work properly when bundled with comodo or ZA firewall ???

Or suggest any other AV+Firewall combination..


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

Best to use by me is

KAV or NOD32

with ZA Firewalls


----------



## shyamno (Mar 7, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Yes. It is powered by Kaspersky engine. www.virus.gr tested and they both gave exactly same results.
> So best free av is AOL one.



so by these results..it's shown that AOL is the best..but is it really worth from the side of users..Anyone have used that...
I m currently using PC-Cillin Internet security can I completely depend on AOL for the AV purpose..
Does AOL have real time scanning..does it have any paid version..or it is totally free..and the test performed, involves the free one..right!


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 7, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Can AOL AV be used in machine where the net activity is too much..i.e..
> 
> Simple and straight forward ..can this AV be trusted..How would one compare it with Kaspersky,McAfee,Pc-Cillin..etc



if u are asking for complete package then you better go with Avira or kaspersky's 6 complete internet security suit.

Avs is standalone antivirus with both realtime virus & spyware scanner( detection rate vry good as kav)
Avs contain no Firewall,HTTP traffic scannig


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

@shyamno

its also gud AV
u can depend upon AOL AV 
its free too

but keep checking for AV who knows AOL AV goes down or someother comes up


----------



## shyamno (Mar 7, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> if u are asking for complete package then you better go with Avira or kaspersky's 6 complete internet security suit.
> 
> Avs is standalone antivirus with both realtime virus & spyware scanner( detection rate vry good as kav)
> Avs contain no Firewall,HTTP traffic scannig



If I want to go for stand alone AV ..can I trust AOL active shield..(uses KAV engine) or Avira (free)...and wht about NOD32..


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

@shyamo

go for ZA Firewall with AOL AV(free)

dont be too tense about AV s/w

comparison here is that KAV removes 99.91%(assume) then NOD32 removes 99.89%(assume)

so no need to worry about it


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 7, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> so by these results..it's shown that AOL is the best..but is it really worth from the side of users..Anyone have used that...
> I m currently using PC-Cillin Internet security can I completely depend on AOL for the AV purpose..
> Does AOL have real time scanning..does it have any paid version..or it is totally free..and the test performed, involves the free one..right!




i have AVS in my computer for some months now,no problem,last week it successfully detected "Spydawn" spyware .
Use AVS if u need av with Low resource usage  & good protection.
AVs will not protect you from hackers for that you should use other firewalls like comodo , jetico(advanced) or za
AVS has realtime scanning ,have no paid version,of course test is performed with free aol av(AVS)
Nod32 is paid av
Almost all free av does't contain firewall

Avast = no real firewall,spyware scanner is not good
Avira free version= same,no spyware scanner
Aol(avs)= has both vry good virus & spyware scanner,but no firewall
Avg= dont use it

You can completely depend upon Avs as standalone av

If you dont need spyware scanner with Av,then u must choose Avira free version,no virus can bypass avira(better than any other paid Av,like kav6 & nod32 )


----------



## alok4best (Mar 8, 2007)

I m using AOL Active Virus Shield for two months now..and the performance is really good...I m going to stick with it for a long time now..and its totally free for the time being..


----------



## shyamno (Mar 8, 2007)

AOL have the three features..AV,Anti-Spyware and Firewall..I have read in some blog that it causes conflict and doesn't install on the system having ZA ..

Can the inbuilt firewall of AVS be trusted..  

Also heard that it takes a hell lot of time in saving a log file and that too of size around 30MB...I don't know..those who are using AVS please tell how is the firewall and does it cause any conflict with ZA and how much time it takes a log file to save..


----------



## alok4best (Mar 8, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> AOL have the three features..AV,Anti-Spyware and Firewall..I have read in some blog that it causes conflict and doesn't install on the system having ZA ..
> 
> Can the inbuilt firewall of AVS be trusted..
> 
> Also heard that it takes a hell lot of time in saving a log file and that too of size around 30MB...I don't know..those who are using AVS please tell how is the firewall and does it cause any conflict with ZA and how much time it takes a log file to save..



No..AOL AVS doesnt contain any Firewall...and I m using it along Zone Alarm Pro 7.So there is no conflict...Its a Far better antivirus than NOD32.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 8, 2007)

I feel NOD32 is light weight and is not a resource hogger like other AVs and has got almost all features


----------



## shyamno (Mar 8, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> No..AOL AVS doesnt contain any Firewall...and I m using it along Zone Alarm Pro 7.So there is no conflict...Its a Far better antivirus than NOD32.



I think it has firewall...look at this site..
*daol.aol.com/safetycenter/virus

If it has firewall..then will it cause any conflict with ZA...then what to do..can I trust the inbuilt Firewall in AVS..


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 8, 2007)

shyamo why too much curious about these

just use ZA and AOL thats fine


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 8, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> I think it has firewall...look at this site..
> *daol.aol.com/safetycenter/virus
> 
> If it has firewall..then will it cause any conflict with ZA...then what to do..can I trust the inbuilt Firewall in AVS..



The link is for Aol security center(i think it is powered by Macfee) ,and you are correct it do contains Firewall.

But the av i am using is Aol AVS (powered by kav6),have no firewall.
*www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/index.adp?


----------



## shyamno (Mar 9, 2007)

which s/w will be best to use for Antispyware..Ewido Anti-Spyware is good ????

Or any other ??


----------



## anandk (Mar 9, 2007)

^ ya , ewido(now avg) + adaware is a nice combo to have, along with ur av.


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybdy having problems with Kaspersky Internet Security x.x.x.614 ... I mean it works fine but when the firewall in the AntiHacker category is turned on I experience much slower download speeds even if I give unrestricted access to the downloading programs...


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Quick Heal AntiVirus 2007 was not tested if it will be tested then it will be the winner not G Data Security.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

^^feels like Quick heal is not eligible for testing


----------



## anandk (Mar 9, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Anybdy having problems with Kaspersky Internet Security x.x.x.614 ... I mean it works fine but when the firewall in the AntiHacker category is turned on I experience much slower download speeds even if I give unrestricted access to the downloading programs...



try this :
set your web anti-virus to streaming mode (settings>web av>custumize)
else / also
go to settings>anti-hacker>settings>zones and uncheck stealth mode overall, then go to the others tab and select maximum speed


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 11, 2007)

wat abt AVS ranking.????....m basically looking freeware antivirus with good results..


----------



## alok4best (Mar 13, 2007)

uchiha.sasuke said:
			
		

> wat abt AVS ranking.????....m basically looking freeware antivirus with good results..


I dont think AVS was given a seperate ranking..its powered By Kaspersky and Kaspersky is a tested and verified Amtivirus..
However AVS is just an AntiVirus...no firewall..AOL active security or ZA can be used with AVS..


----------



## VexByte (Mar 14, 2007)

_Our own Indian Quick Heal seems to be a flop show._ No one is using that AV nowadays.


----------

